# [SOLVED] asus p5k won't run memory in dual channel..Help !!



## martian1 (Jan 24, 2005)

This is driving me nuts :upset: i have a new asus p5k motherboard and my memory is Patriot pc-6400 low latency memory 800mhz 2gb [2x1gb] kit
[4-4-4-12] 2.2v
I have tried memory in just about every combination ie yellow slots,black slots and mixing slot colours but it refuses to run in dual channel cup-z just reports it as 2gb although speed and timings are correct.
Am i missing something guys...help anyone


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: asus p5k won't run memory in dual channel..Help !!*

Hello and welcome to the forum, both memory modules need to be in the same colored slots...ie both in yellow or both in black, there are no other settings, as dual channel is automatic. Its possible your memory is not compatible with the mobo for correct dual channel operation, check the mobo qvl for known compatible memory and configurations ( not all memory that is compatible will operate in dual channel mode, some memory will only operate in dual channel with modules less than 1Gb etc)


----------



## martian1 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: asus p5k won't run memory in dual channel..Help !!*

Thanks you..i never seem to have much luck with memory for pc's hope i can RMA for another brand.Patriot memory was on compatability list just not in dual channel.Having said that i have bought memory for a different pc that was supposed to be compatible and it never worked either.


----------



## martian1 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: asus p5k won't run memory in dual channel..Help !!*

This is now fixed i disabled logo in boot screen and dual channel interleaved flashed as bios loaded op system.
Also i got the latest version of cup-z and it states running in dual channel mode :smile:


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Glad to hear its working, for future memory purchases us the memory advisors (configurators) on Mushkin, Corsair or Crucial's websites, that way you'll guarrenty that the memory is compatible. Or check the mobo qvl list in the mobo manual (check website for updated qvl)


----------

